

 Indian American teen invents wondrous 20-sec charger - santoshmaharshi
http://www.indianexpress.com/news/indian-american-teen-eesha-khare-invents-20second-charger/1118420/

======
madmax108
Incase anyone is interested in the actual research, rather than just the media
hype about this, check out:
[http://ce.sysu.edu.cn/UploadFiles/electrochemistry/2012/3/20...](http://ce.sysu.edu.cn/UploadFiles/electrochemistry/2012/3/201238.pdf)
. It's a Chinese paper which talks about Hydrogenated TIO2-PANI as
superconductors (Which is what this kid based her _presentation_ off.

------
acqq
The only first-hand info I was able to find up to now, anybody has more?

[http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/education/competition...](http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/education/competitions/international-
science-and-engineering-fair/winners.html)

------
macarthy12
I'm so sick of this bogus story.

~~~
dragonbonheur
Why do you think it's a bogus story?

~~~
cheald
Because supercaps aren't new and don't have the energy density of conventional
lithium batteries, so they're completely impractical for use in something like
a cell phone, unless you fancy carrying around a power pack in a backpack.

The fact that the device has only been tested on an LED (which will draw
~40mW) and is being heralded as a cure for slow-charging chemical battery
packs which will draw something like 30x that and have to store something like
5.2 watt-hours of juice should be a pretty solid giveaway.

